# Can mice eat dandelions? the leaves and the flowers?



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

We have LOADS aroudn where i live, so i just wondered.
As a kid i used to feed them to my guinea (sp) pigs, but i dont know if i was supoosed to!! i was only tiny.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Our Guinea pigs love dandy`s and we give a small amount to the rabbits and birds(it can turn the rabbits urine red) Im not sure about mice but would imagine if they are used to greens a small amount wouldnt hurt. Loads of mice people on here so someone will tell you the correct info Im sure


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

you can buy dandelion stick things in pets at home so i cant see why not...

http://www.petsathome.com/find/keyword-is-dandelion/product-is-13960


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

The leaves are fine for mice (and rats) but only feed a couple of big leaves a week per mouse as they contain alot of calcium (same goes for guinea pigs, rabbits and rats..only feed a couple per week, once a week). : victory:
Be warned though, they are quite bitter (nice in a salad though, tasted them the other day !!) so most will take them to their nest box and leave them to dry out and nest with them Lol.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Dandelions are great food for all sorts of animals but you do need to make sure they are from somewhere that would not have been sprayed with pesticides or herbicides...Also you should not use anything that is too close to a road else it will be poisoned by the exhaust fumes...Happy harvesting :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ours are picked from the meadow garden and when we pick grass for the Guineas we always throw a handful in with it. We keep our guineas in large colonies in aviaries My Uro adores the flowers


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

My GP refuses to eat grass clippings in his cage, he has to pick weeds/grass himself fresh from the garden. :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've read that the new fresh baby leaves are best for rodents, rather than the huge big ones, which can be bitter for them.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you everyone!!!


----------

